# Any driving test examiners/Drving instructors???



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello...

Just wondering if anyone can help really! I have my 2nd Driving test in a few weeks and i've lost my Theory test certificate   Now its gone missing before and and i asked my instructor at the time if i needed it and he said as long as you have the number you'll be fine! So i emailed Pearson customer care and got the number... however it was found before my test so i took it in with me.  After i failed that test, i moved and had to change instructors, i'm just about to go again and yet again i cant find my certificate so i told my instructor who said... i had to have it    The number alone wont be good enough   

I've searched everywhere and its dissapeared   so i've emailed Pearson again (as i cant find a number for them   ) and i've had a reply saying we will contact you again in 10 working days... thing is, that may well be too late if it turns out i do need a new certificate sending  

Can anyone clear it up for me? DO i need a hard copy or will my number/pass date and test centre info be enough?

Bekie


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi beckie
its just over 2 years since i took my test, and like you i lost my theory test certificate (turned up later...but thats another story). i just gave the examiner the date/numbers like you say. and i had no problems. if you have booked your test on line, you will have had to provide these numbers and my instructor told me they would check up before your test to see it`s valid. im sure your instructor will vouch that you are who you say you are. also why don`t you phone the test center and ask them, or the d.s.a. and see what they say.

god, don`t they make it hard work.
good luck chuck.

ruby x


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks Ruby! Thats great. I booked online so i'm sure there wouldnt be a problem, and i can take in the number and date i passed.  If they need to check i am sure they can  

Its not like i need to be worrying about other stuff too right now   The test is bad enough


----------

